# Which SSRI is the best combined with Lamictal?



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Celexa

Lexapro

Brintellix

I'm really in between these 3. Please help me guys. Especially experienced people like Elliott, Jeff and others.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It's not even clear if Lamotrigine+SSRI is really superior to Lamotrigine alone.

Vortioxetine might have a pro-cognitive effect and less side-effects than other SSRI, so I would chose this one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

TDX & Elliott know more then me about pharma stuff, but from what I know, lexapro is a stronger version of celexa, both are good, but brintellix acts upon 5 different receptors, and it was developed only two years ago so It's loved by many for having less side effects. If i had my choice of things I would most likely going with Brintellix. That will be my next move if celexa doesn't work!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Escitalopam seems to be better than Citalopram, but the difference is minimal:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19210149?dopt=Abstract


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> TDX & Elliott know more then me about pharma stuff, but from what I know, lexapro is a stronger version of celexa, both are good, but brintellix acts upon 5 different receptors, and it was developed only two years ago so It's loved by many for having less side effects. If i had my choice of things I would most likely going with Brintellix. That will be my next move if celexa doesn't work!


What does it mean that it acts upon 5 different receptors. What difference does it make?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> What does it mean that it acts upon 5 different receptors. What difference does it make?


In addition to it's effect on the serotonine transporter it binds to some serotonine receptors. On some it acts as an agonist, while it blocks others:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortioxetine

This might explain it's pro-cognitive effects.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

It seems like on this forum too many people got some relief from Celexa. Is Lexapro really a stronger version of Celexa as Jeff said?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, but the difference between the two is negligible.


----------



## Augustana (Jan 3, 2016)

celexa


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Augustana said:


> celexa


Have you tried both?


----------

